# Really lost in V5 - help please!



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

I've been using V4 for several years now and I never should have changed anything.
Of course I have a new computer and Windows7 and upgraded to V5. AND made a donation!

So I am sure the new version is much slicker and because it took me quite a struggle to figure out V4. But I am lost and I can't get the help screen to come up. Is it because REW now controls the computer and won't let anything else open? I click on Help and . . . nothing. I did a calibration and even tried a measurement. The level was too low (-41dB) but I used to doing Settings first. Where the is Settings? It told me to set up but I can't find anything that even remotely looks right. Is this island "LOST"?

Ok, breathe.
Help please.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Settings is now called "Preferences". Help is where it always was, in the Help menu, or press F1.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

When I click on Help, no screen appears as it used to do.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

oops, closed the program, re-started, and it help is there. Sorry.
I will continue with Preferences and see if I can work it out.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

In Preferences, Soundcard, Output and Input Devices, I don't see the Creative SoundBlaster as an option in V5. What should I be using, "USB Audio"?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

USB Audio is probably correct, or leave the setting as 'default' and make sure the card is the selected device in the Windows audio control panel. You may need to check the Creative website to make sure you have the correct Windows 7 driver for your soundcard.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Please be patient with me here. I am essentially starting over and trying to do it right.
I don't remember how to save a screen (PrtSc?) or I would show you my soundcard calibration. It is so different from what is supposed to be I can hardly describe it. It starts at -3dB then at 80Hz jumps to 0db in pulses that decrease in pitch to a solid field at 3KHz. 

I downloaded the SoundBlaster Windows7 file and now I have the choice for Output Device of "Speaker (Creative Sound Blaster) or SPDIF-Out (Creative Sound Blaster) and I chose Speaker. For Input Device I chose Line-In (Creative SoundBlaster) and Line-In Master Volume. 

I know you have to write your instructions in a flexible way for so many devices that people use but that makes it hard to make these choices if I don't fully understand what you mean.

So I connected the line-in and line-out of the SB and did the test. What settings should I have picked?


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

I have now set the Preferences Output and Input Devices to SPDIF-out(SB) and SPDIF-in(SB) which makes more sense but the Output and Input Levels are greyed out so I cannot adjust them during the soundcard calibration process. In fact there are no settings in Output and Input Devices that let me adjust levels.

What do I have set wrong?


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

May I suggest taking the time to actually step through the tutorial and configuration process that addresses the issues you are raising...as well as a specific section dedicated to the differences in v5!


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Actually I am following the REW tutorial (Help) process. At the soundcard calibration I am unable to adjust the Input Volume (at 0.000) because it is greyed out. That prevents me from continuing.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> It's quite possible that you will need to buy a new soundcard . 

> Win7 left a lot of older sound cards in the dust-bin of obsolescence .

> You're simply wasting your time here ( plus everyone elses ) until you know your old soundcards I/O functions actually work with Win7 .

> Test your existing soundcard by playing some MP3 files ( via WMP ) into your stereo to confirm output .

> Then make a test recording , into Win7s audio recording software, to confirm input functionality of your soundcard . 

> Here's a tutorial "on how to record" ( using Win7s builtin recorder ) ;

  

> Once you have mastered both of these steps / then move onto getting REWs "I/O" working .

:sn:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's a look at Win7(s) Audio Control Panels ( add this to your "review" of things you need-to-know when " Accessing Audio in Win7" ) .










Make sure you have Win7 setup for 2-chnl recording . See the following ;











:sn:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There are usually no level controls when using S/PDIF inputs and outputs on soundcards. For doing the REW calibration select the speakers and line in choices. On the Windows Line In properties you have to make sure that "listen to this device" is not ticked, as that creates a feedback loop by passing the line in back to the speakers otuput.


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

I have had problems with REW using a Behringer UCA222 soundcard and I got very constructive help here.
Anyway, I will try and walk you through.
Is this the sound card you are using?

Connect the red line out to the red line in using a RCA cable.
Connect the sound card to a usb port on your laptop.
Restart the laptop with the soundcard attached.

After it has restarted, the USB card will be recognised and the driver installed automatically by Win7.
Click on Start>Control Panel>Hardware&sound>Sound/Manage Audio Devices.
Select the USB Audio Codec as the default device if it hasn't already. It should be ticked.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks EarlK, JohnM and Docwong.

- Yes, that is the soundcard and according to the Creative website I have downloaded the correct driver for Win7. 
- I have made the settings for Speaker and Line-in as recommended by JohnM and the details as shown by EarlK.
- When I do a soundcard calibration and get to the point where I have to adjust the output and input volumes, they controls are still greyed out.
- Of course I get very low levels (-57dB) and an ugly curve.

- The test of playing an MP3 file through the SB doesn't work. No sound. However, when I did the SPL meter calibration I definitely got sound through. So the card works I conclude, and it is settings in Win7 I don't understand.


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a screen shot of my sound card calibration.
Is yours the same?
Make sure you tick the box for Control Output/Input mixer/volume.
Make sure the Mute box is unchecked.

As you are using the external Sound Blaster sound card, the default device for Playback and Recording in the initial preparation must be done correctly.
The one by EarlK is using the laptop's internal soundcard.
You should see another icon there for the USB audio codec device.
This must be the default device selected.


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

I must reiterate, the greying out of the volume controls and the low levels indicate the calibration is not using the external sound card.
So you are getting this in your audio device properties?


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

I am not quite getting what you have there but I am closer.
I understood EarlK was not using an SB, so I have Speaker (SB) and Line-in(SB). I have set the properties of each of those as you recommended. Note that I can set Listen and Levels tabs also. I have checked the box for "Listen to this device" and 100 level for Line-IN.

I am now getting the Input volume control but not the Output volume control (but it is set to 1.0 and greyed out). When I change the Input volume up to 1.0 I am still getting no reasonable level.

By the way, to take screen-shots of these panels, do you have to use PrtSc then paste into program like Photoshop to reduce the size to 800 pixels and then load it to this page? Is there an easier way?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

hrpschrd said:


> I have checked the box for "Listen to this device"


That is wrong, you must *un*check that box. If that box is checked the signal from line in gets sent back out to the speakers, which causes a feedback loop.



> I am now getting the Input volume control but not the Output volume control


Use the normal windows volume control for the output (the one that appears in the windows task bar), Windows 7 does not allow REW to adjust the output volume.



> By the way, to take screen-shots of these panels, do you have to use PrtSc then paste into program like Photoshop to reduce the size to 800 pixels and then load it to this page? Is there an easier way?


That is the right way to do it. If you hold down the Alt key when you press PrtSc it will capture only the active window rather than the whole screen. You can use Paint if you don't have Photoshop, or try something like Irfanview.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

JohnM said:


> There are usually no level controls when using S/PDIF inputs and outputs on soundcards. For doing the REW calibration select the speakers and line in choices. On the Windows Line In properties you have to *make sure that "listen to this device" is not ticked*, as that creates a feedback loop by passing the line in back to the speakers otuput.
> 
> 
> hrpschrd said:
> ...


> Why would you do that ( tick the "Listen To This Device" ) *contrary to Johns' sage advice* ?

> I'll reiterate ( make sure your computer is setup for 2-chnl recording ) . 
> Win7 "ships" with only single chnl recording enabled .










:sn:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

hrpschrd said:


> - The test of playing an MP3 file through the SB doesn't work. No sound. However, when I did the SPL meter calibration I definitely got sound through. So the card works I conclude, and it is settings in Win7 I don't understand.


> Using Windows Media Player within the XP environment means; sound will only come through the "default" audio device ( as selected in the Audio Control Panel ) . 
> "WMP" doesn't allow direct selection of audio devices ( ie; it only routes to the default soundcard of the OS ) .

> Win7 might be the same ( but I don't know for sure ) . 

> The implication here is , if you can't get sound playing back from WMP, it's a good indicator that you still haven't selected the SoundBlaster card as your "Default" soundcard (within the Win7 Audio Control panel ) .



Docwong said:


> As you are using the external Sound Blaster sound card, the default device for Playback and Recording in the initial preparation must be done correctly.
> The one by EarlK is using the laptop's internal soundcard.
> You should see another icon there for the USB audio codec device.
> *This must be the default device selected.*


> It seems you have skipped over Docwongs' advice to make the SoundBlaster SC, the "Default" soundcard used by Win7 . 
> ( Which card acts as the OS(es) default card, has consequences for what features get enabled within the REW Preferences Panel ).

:sn:


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

Where are we now?
To screen capture, press Prnt Scrn
Click oo Start and find Paint program and open it.
Click on Paste at upper Left corner.
Click on Crop ( to the right of Paste ) and use the x-hair to mark out what you want.
Click on Crop.
Then save as jpeg.

With regards the playback device nd recording setting in the control panel, please refer to post number 14 http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/53783-rew-has-stopped-working-please-help-2.html


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Docwong said:


> I must reiterate, the greying out of the volume controls and the low levels indicate the calibration is not using the external sound card.
> So you are getting this in your audio device properties?


> Not entirely true Doc :rolleyesno: REW can select an external soundcard directly, and those volume controls may still remain "greyed-out" if "Speakers" out, hasn't been selected . 
> The conditions ( choices within the drop-down menus ) that prompt the "un-greying" of the volume controls , are very specific ( & not exactly intuitive , IME ) .

> Also, REW can usually select a soundcard either directly from within the drop-down menu ( if you know what it's called within that menu ) or can end up selecting the very same soundcard if that soundcard *has been made the default card for the OS* . 
> ie; Therefore, external cards can have two functional names within REWs preferences window ( & these 2 choices impact on whether or not the volume controls will ever be accessible ) .

> Generally, it's been my experience that if the volume controls are greyed-out / it means they have been bypassed ( meaning , Output & Wave levels have been set to a full "1" / no matter what the greyed-out box says ).

> It appears the OP has not yet made the SB card his default soundcard for Win7 ( see above ) .

> BTW ; Thanks for pitching in .

:sn:

PS : Some of these SC choices within REW, don't become fully enacted until the program has been quit & restarted ( at least in XP ) .


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

I stand corrected.
Learning something new everyday.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

John;
- As you can see, I have the Input Volume at 1.0 in Preferences during calibration. From the other image you can see that I have the Win7 volume at 100% but I am getting no volume. By the way, I have 2-channels selected in Win7 also. I have also selected the SB as the default for both playback and record. Then re-booted the computer to make sure and yes they are default.
(I unchecked the listen box earlier)


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

In drop down menu for Output Device and Output, can you see and select Speaker instead of Default Output?
The Control output mixer/volume must also be checked.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

No, there is no other option besides Default Output and the control output mixer/volume is greyed out.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

For Soundblaster cards you will typically get better results using 48kHz as the sample rate rather than 44.1kHz.

On the Properties for the Speakers (Creative Sound Blaster) accessed via the Windows Sound panel Playback tab there may be a tab called "Sound Blaster". That tab may have a box labelled "Disable Sound Blaster enhancements" on it, tick that box. There may also be a "Settings" button, click that button to bring up the Creative Audio Control Panel. If there is a tab called "EAX Effects" make sure the "Enable EAX Effects" box is not checked. If there is a tab called CMSS or CMSS-3D make sure the "Enable CMSS" box is not checked. 

Bring up the REW signal generator, select pink noise and start the generator. Check to see if your soundcard is producing output (connect some headphones, or connect the output to your sound system). If there is no output check the cables and connections.

If you can get output OK, connect the loopback cables from the soundcard outputs back to its inputs and try the soundcard calibration again.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

John;

I did what you wrote
- disabled sound blaster enhancements
- enable EAX effects not checked
- CMSS-3D effects not checked
- Apply, OK

REW pink noise, with headphones on SB card, only the cable to computer connected - NO SOUND. both the volume control on the card and Win7 speaker volume are at full at -10dB.

By the way, Windows is telling me "the device is working properly."
I don't think the soundcard is defective or cables defective because when I first set up the card with the computer several days ago I did a Measurement and the card produced the typical "whahwhoop" of a rising sine wave to 200Hz like I am used to hearing from months ago. I was able to calibrate the SPL meter with no trouble.

Maybe I skip the soundcard calibration?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

No point skipping the soundcard cal, if you are not getting any signal out of REW you will not be able to make measurements! Since you know the card _can_ work you'll have to track down what has led to getting no output, whether that is some mute being activated or a problem with the connections to the soundcard outputs. You can use any signal source to do that, such as playing a music file, when you are able to get sound out of the card go back to REW and the soundcard cal.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for trying.
If the soundcard is connected to the computer and a music file is playing and the sound is not coming out of the headphone port, I have no clue if there are not settings to change. I have tried all the suggested changes you and others have listed. There seems to be sound going through the card as shown in this screen shot:

If this does NOT mean I am getting sound out of the card then I assume I need a new card?
If this means I AM getting sound then what?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That looks like there should be sound. Have you tried connecting the RCA outputs of the soundcard to your AV system? Perhaps the problem is with the headphone connection, but to be honest it doesn't look promising.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

New sound card: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro.
Now I get music out of the headphone jack and the Generator puts out pink noise.
All is well! No.
I still cannot calibrate the soundcard! I have the SB card as default for Input (Speaker), Output (Line In/Mic In) as you can see here.

I have set all the other details as you described in earlier posts. With the Input Volume control (or the sound card volume ) I cannot increase the right channel to match the sweep level of -12dB.

Please tell me what setting is blocking this now.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Here are the volume settings in Win7 from the speaker icon in the bottom icon tray:
Is there a mic/input setting that has to be muted or something like that?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Please tell me what setting is blocking this now.


> Currently the problem could ( quite easily ) be a setting within your new soundcards control software ( that's muting the input of the card and blocking sound from getting into REW ) .
> OTOH, you may still not be setup for 2-channel recording ( you haven't provided any "proof" such as a "screen-shot" , that you are indeed setup for 2-channels within the recording tab ) .

> FYI, the soundcard you bought comes with it's own very extensive Audio Control panel software ( further complicating matters ) .

> With this new card, you are now required to learn how that new software works before you can move forward ( since it also controls all the audio I/O functions , in tandem with Win7s audio control panel ) . 

> I would have recommended that you buy a simplistic, stripped down USB card ( like the Behringer UCA202 ) . 
> It is much, much better suited to your particular circumstances ( because the UCA202 doesn't come with a lot of "unnecessary" control software for you to master ) . 

> Here's a link to Creatives' Worldwide Support site where they use a Flash demo to walk the new user through all the cards features ( I had to "right-click" on the flash screen & select "play" to engage this slide-show based tutorial ) .



> Here's a major speedbump , you'll want to identify the "FlexiJack" input connector that Creative talks about and make sure it's in the correct mode to receive analog signals .










> *"Help Site" for the Creative "X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro"*

:sn:


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Success!

I went to the panel where it shows 2-channel just to show you it wan't something I had not done. Sure enough I had 2-channel selected.
Then I saw the exclusive check boxes and thought about what you wrote about the extra software and unchecked those boxes.

Voila! For the first time, the signal is getting through.
Thanks very much.


----------

